# Target practice



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did anyone notice there's a bow target in the background?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*DDDDAAAAAAANNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!!*

*that almost makes me wanna go outside and start shooting... almost*


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot about this post I looked at it the other day at work and couldn't see the pic..

She'll put your eye out and not with a broadhead!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I got that in a txt msg not long ago....

NICE!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i cant find the bow or the target yall are talking about hehe lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah thats a Mississippi beauty. Ole Miss student if i remember right. At least i think it's her. Hears a pic of the girl I'm referring too.Looks like the same chick.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah thats a Mississippi beauty. Ole Miss student if i remember right. At least i think it's her. Hears a pic of the girl I'm referring too.Looks like the same chick.


****!!

I need new hunting buddies.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW is right, Idk if I would get much hunting done in a tower stand with those around


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sung: "... hunting 2 legged deer.... t**ti*s & Beer!... "


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW!!!!! :flames: Where is that pro shop?!? Think i need to go there.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I really want to buy a new bow all of the sudden!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

They make lots of bow packages these days; Ready to hunt, Ready to Shoot, Complete, Assembled, etc... 
Which one has that in it because I am about to re-order!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Did anyone notice there's a bow target in the background?



what :thinking:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG...you all are killing me...lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Who else is a sucker for a tramp stamp?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Who else is a sucker for a tramp stamp?


:bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Gotta love hunting.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok ok........ once again... open forum.. kid's... this isnt HL we're a little more relaxed but still..


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*religion*

Think of it as bringing religion to MIMB. That there is proof that there is a God. Can I get an AMEN.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... She was just a gun salesman...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I think she sold more than guns.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... I was buyin either way.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I think those UU were also manufactured in JAPAN. Can you say Kawasaki...LOL


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

nah those two girls aint the same. look at the top ones belt. UGA fan all the way


----------

